# Big Red and 2 Pomps in SoWal on Saturday



## Chief Deputy TC (Apr 5, 2009)

This past Saturday. Hit the beach early. Live shrimp on two hook rig on first cast from the beach of course (too cold to get in that water), and BAM! Big Red starts a fight. After photo and release, stayed with the shrimp but nothing. Around 8am dug a few fleas and rebaited. First pomp of the year is a big one. About an hour later by buddy Ricky (Bama Cap) landed his pomp. Shut down around 10, after the sixth, "You catchin anything", and my favorite, "How long will he stay alive in the ice cooler?

Great start to the prime season!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Nicely done


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

that dog will hunt!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks like we gotta get our day and meet up again! I went last week and came home with a 27" Red and a 19"Pomp, have pics but forgot to post them and report. Sounds like an over all pretty fun morning for you guys! I waded out into the GOM a few weeks back to scoop a 35" and had to release it, but you are right, that water was cold. I went in with jeans shoes socks, etc.. I'll drop you a pm !

Great job!

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap

I'll be at Grayton in the morning giving it shot.


----------

